# Growing outdoors??



## MarPassion

Any questions about growing outdoors then start your questions in this forum.

Start a new thread of course.


----------



## topboy77

hi  my english is litle........... bad

i start  a new pland. i want to grow  outdoor  ,but i whant  start  indoor whit lamps.what lamps i need  only for vegetation and when i remuve  outdoor.
tell me plz  all proces from sow to remove outside and how  and when  i change the  light cycle whit real sun?
thank you very much man!


----------



## Weeddog

You can start indoor under flour's and transfer outside after they grow a foot or so.  As long as your plant is growing healthy with a good rootmass then it will love the sun.


----------



## MY BABY

yo homes 

i just started growing, from seed 
now its like 2 inches out 
i feel soo good ( many ppl should understand this  ) 
i try to give it much sunlight as possible 
and when the sungoes i put it under a 40watt 
lamp ( im cheap sooo yer) 
does the 40 watt will it do anything for my baby??? 
also when can i smoke my baby????? 
im kinda getting anxiouse


----------



## Weeddog

what kind of lamp are you using?  get them outside when it warms up and the days are long enuf and harvest round sept or oct, if your goin outdoors.  if you keepin it indoors then get the biggest HPS lamp you can afford.


----------



## MarPassion

My Baby, start a new thread next time and when people answer your questions it is polite to answer back. ;-)


----------



## MY BABY

ok  mar passion 
i normally dont go to forms 
this is my 1st 

weed dog 
what lamp 
im not too sure 
but i know they are the energy effecient one 
while colored 
(phillips )

and the light thing is like a bowl silver so it reflets good
and u can put two of the light in it

but now im useing spot lights 
200 wats one 
the ones they use in crystal shops to make the crystals more sparkly
yer


----------



## mikey

how do you get a plant to grow buds while its still like 3 or 4 feet?


----------



## notthecops

Change the light cycle to 12/12


----------



## gibster

whats the best way to get the great taste when curing i have 6 footers that are getting a lot of little buds


----------



## scoobydoo

I know my girls are going to start flowering soon and want to know what kind of fertilizer on them.  Right now i am using a standard 20-20-20 

The Scoobs


----------



## gibster

what i found 10-52-10 is working great for me there over 6feet


----------



## van

Is it have to grow indoor because I living in Thailand. We have sun all year round. After smoking for 40 year this is my first time to grow this thing. Because I not get good stuff any more in my country.


----------



## Melissa

*hey van if you start a new thread of your own ,,,you will get more of a response ,,these threads are over 3 yrs old ,,,eace:
*


----------



## HippyInEngland

:yeahthat: 



			
				van said:
			
		

> Is it have to grow indoor because I living in Thailand. We have sun all year round. After smoking for 40 year this is my first time to grow this thing. Because I not get good stuff any more in my country.


 
Its a problem worldwide, not just your country.


----------



## van

I just got 2 seeds from my American friend and he told me to o on internet than I found this website I never know that a lot of smoking people are on in the internet. I am so happy after reading ow to grow I start it . So today is my first time to grow ganja


----------



## Hick

Welcome to MP van!! .. and best of luck!!!
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9396 <--- click


----------



## jmathews

Just Wanted To Drop A Few Lines. Is It True That When The White Hairs On The Bud Turn Red Or Orange( Approx 50% Of Them). Is This A Way To Tell Its Ready To Harvest? Its What I Have Been Told By Several People. I Have Harvested A Little Using This Method. So Far Its Been Pretty Decent. I Have Alot More To Harvest And Im Just Curious If This Technique Is Ok, I Wanna Get The Most Out Of Them As I Can.  And Im New To The Game So Any Input Would Be Greatly Appreciated. Thanx


----------



## New_2_Chronic

the only true way to tell if they are ready is by the trics. have you looked at them through a microscope.

mine are only 4 weeks into flower and have lots of red hairs, its a trait of the strain im growing....go by the trics....


----------



## jmathews

ok. thanx for the info. From what i can tell thru the micrscope they still look clear. It has been really cloudy and rainy here the last 4 days, they should be ok shouldnt they?


----------



## New_2_Chronic

Yup, sounds like you got at least a few more weeks.....


----------



## POTUS

Hick said:
			
		

> Welcome to MP van!! .. and best of luck!!!http://


Damn Hick, you got to post in the second oldest thread on the site!

Do you feel like a time traveler?

Post number 333,467 following the second thread.....weird


----------



## The Effen Gee

I do...


----------



## Hick

:doh:...


----------



## TURKEYNECK

When was MP started? 2005 i assume.. I joined in 06..hmmm:stoned:
though i was "absent" for a bit


----------

